# Hip op recovery milestones



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

My SIL had a hip op about 10 days ago and is out of hospital and getting around on crutches round the house pretty well (she is 59 and fairly fit). She is supposed to be contacted by a physio about ongoing care, but so far noone has shown their face. She really wants to know whether she should still be using 2 crutches and whether she can go out for a short walk along the street yet. Or should she still be staying in and resting. She is religously doing the exercises given to her by the hospital physio, but is becoming stir crazy even in this weather. Can anyone advise please


----------



## Chrys (Sep 3, 2011)

I had my hip replaced 11 years ago. When I came out of hospital 6 days after the op I was walking round using 2 walking sticks. 
Never used crutches. 2 days after op I was using a zimmer frame.
Best advice is little and often for walking. Gradually build up the time and distance.

Chrys


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I had mine replaced two years ago and it has transformed my life (for the better, I should add).

I think your SIL will be fine going for as many walks as she feels comfortable with, indoors and out. My op was during a snowing period and I only used my crutches when walking in show-covered fields. On dry pavements and inside shops etc I could generally manage with a single crutch, then transitioning to a single walking stick.

The worst bit was not being able to get into the motorhome for about six weeks, but I felt able to drive after three weeks and found the whole recovery process to be much faster and easier than I'd been warned.

I lied about the worst bit. That was a combination of having to sleep on my back for six months, and wearing those fearful green stockings.

Please give your SIL my best wishes, and tell her she's doing the right thing by sticking to those exercises.


----------



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Jodi1, 

Snap! Well hopefully not your new hip!!  

I'm 59 and had a hip re-surfacing on 28th December. Just come in from my check up with the consultant. All good thankfully. 

As for the crutches, well I was confused and thought it was 2 weeks with 2 crutches then 2 weeks with 1 crutch. Wrong! The consultant told me it is 3 weeks with 2 crutches and 3 weeks with 1. 

So I went on 1 crutch a bit early. 

Personally I feel very positive, my consultant said I could do anything exercise wise as long as I "listen to my body". Obviously don't overdo it. 

I was pretty fit to start with so this advice suite me, I suggest you see your own consultant to get advice that is best for you. I don't suggest for one minute that you do as I do. 

I hope you have a speedy recovery. 

Best Wishes, 

Mike.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, Mrs Tubby (Mary) had her new hip back in July. She was home 3 days after op, after they were happy she could manage stairs. Used 2 crutches for 2 weeks till she saw physio, who was then happy for her to manage with 1 stick.
She gradually built up walking and was up to walking a mile within another couple of weeks. Pain completely gone in hip - has niggles in other hip and knee but delighted with progress.
We managed a 12 mile walk this last weekend.

To be honest the physio is more just to check progress and to ensure excercises are being followed. Keep doing the ex's and I'm sure you'll be up and running (well walking) in no time. 
Steve.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you all very much. SIL went to clinic today to have her staples removed and her leg looks good. The nurse was very helpful and said yes to walks out (listening to her body of course) so we went to Dobbies and had a coffee  So we will be off for little strolls very soon. Interesting about the going onto one crutch as this wasn't mentioned, but perhaps when she sees the physio's.


----------

